
Ask HN: One email, multiple team members - codegeek
If you have a very small company, usually you go with a main email info@domainname.com etc. How do you handle that with may be 2-3 employees ?<p>For example, lets say that you get on an average of 20-30 emails per day on info@domainname.com. If Mary looked at 5 of them, but then went away and John came later and he sees that someone probably read those but who ? Was a response sent ? Ok he can check the Sent folder but is there a better way ?<p>So tl;dr is that is there a way to use the same email address but tag the emails in such a way that different team members know how read it, what they did to it, was a response sent and any subsequent followups ?
======
coreyp_1
Several trouble ticket systems support email. That is, when a message is
received to an email address, it is imported into the ticketing system. From
there, multiple people could handle/claim/escalate/etc the message.

It may not be ideal (and probably not free), but it is the best option that I
can think of at the moment that fits your described need.

~~~
codegeek
thx for your response. But tickets are just one item. What about general
emails ? What about presales questions ? What about existing clients asking
some question which may not be a support issue ?

~~~
coreyp_1
From what I remember when researching this very topic for another company, the
flow went like this:

Person sends an email to support@yourcompany. The ticket system monitors the
account and, when the email arrives, create a ticket in the system.

The support staff triages the message as appropriate (it can be assigned to
one or more people, etc), and respond. Any "response" is returned to the user
as an email. In other words, the end user (e.g., the customer) does not know
that they are interfacing with a support ticket system. Your employees, on the
other hand, only interface with the ticketing system.

